# Pros and cons to discharge printing??? expensive??? minimums??? suggestions???



## Old English (Oct 3, 2008)

Any suggestions everyone???

It would be great.


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

The biggest pro is that the final printed garment does not have a raised print on it - it feels as soft as the original garment.

The con, is that it's essentially a silkscreen process, inks are expensive, and results vary from garment to garment - there is an excellent thread that has already covered this topic - see http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t790.html


----------

